# Cirrus



## jpmartins (25 Out 2007 às 14:10)

Boa tarde,
Quando saí para o almoço vejo este lindo espectáculo de cirros e não resisti a fotografar e partilhar convosco.
Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2007 às 14:31)

*Re: Cirros*

Bela foto


----------



## mocha (25 Out 2007 às 16:20)

*Re: Cirros*

obrigado por partilhares a foto ta


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2007 às 16:28)

*Re: Cirros*

Muito bonitos 

Vistos de outro ângulo: 

*12:35  (11:35 UTC)*




http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2007298113500-2007298113959.250m.jpg


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2007 às 18:53)

*Re: Cirros*

Muito boa foto


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2007 às 19:51)

*Re: Cirros*

Excelente jp 

Um belo exemplo de um Cirrus


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2007 às 22:11)

*Re: Cirros*

Uns bonitos cirrus


----------



## jpmartins (26 Out 2007 às 08:38)

*Re: Cirros*

Obrigado


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 11:57)

*Re: Cirros*

Uns boa foto de uns interessantes cirrus


----------

